# power port removal



## JYSPA (Jun 5, 2013)

is 36590 the code?

Procedure: left-sided PowerPort removal 

Technique: Informed consent was obtained. The left chest was prepped and draped in usual sterile manner and the skin site anesthetized. The existing 3 cm incision was opened with an 11-blade. The 3 sutures securing the PowerPort were removed. Once the PowerPort was freely mobile, the central line catheter was removed while pressure was applied for five minutes to its insertion site near the left clavicle. The incision was then packed with dry gauze, checked for hemostasis, packed again with a sterile 4x4 and covered with an occlusive sterile tegaderm dressing.

Findings: PowerPort removed intact

Thanks.
Jyspa


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 5, 2013)

JYSPA said:


> is 36590 the code?
> 
> Procedure: left-sided PowerPort removal
> 
> ...



That's the code you want!
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

